# Yamaha f70 squeeling



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I have a 2013 yamaha f70 with somewhere around 350hrs on it. Ive noticed when running above 5k rpms the motor makes a high-pitched, squeeling noise. almost like a whistle. Ive read that it could be that the drive shaft needs to be greased? or also the drive shaft bearings could be bad. Any body else have this issue?


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

There is a driveshaft bushing in the mid section according to the illustration on Boat.Net. My F40 had the squeal on start up only, it went away after it ran a while. I use teflon grease on the driveshaft and it seems to stop the squeal. I don't know why Yamaha put that bushing in there. My 90 2 stroke does not have a bushing in the mid section and it works fine. There was a lot of corrosion around the bushing and nylon sleeve when I replaced it on the F40. The F70 looks like it just has the bushing but no nylon sleeve. I had to use a Harbor Freight puller to get the bushing and sleeve out.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks. Pulling the lower unit for a water impeller change and I’ll have to check out that bushing while I’m in there


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I saw that bushing last night when I did my pump. Never had a motor that had a bushing there, even 250's and 300's. I wondered if it needed grease.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

There is nothing in the factory shop manual on my F40 about greasing the bushing, or even how to replace it. After I got the bushing out I had to use a hack saw blade and cut the nylon sleeve to get it out there was so much corrosion around it. It's a really poor setup. I wondered what would happen if I just left it out but I guess the engineers figured it was necessary. They should have just put a bigger driveshaft in. I put plenty of grease around the new sleeve when I put it back in and now I keep a sleeve and bushing on hand to replace when I do a water pump.


----------

